# Fish 'n' Fun



## C.K. (22. Januar 2007)

Ich habe die Tage auf DMAX die oben genannte Sendung gesehen. Da hat der Fernsehkoch Forellenfilets in eine Kaffeetasse getan, das ganze gefüllt und im Wasserbad gedünstet. Das würde ich gerne nach kochen, weiß jemand wie man an das Rezept kommt?


----------



## Lachsy (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

http://www.fishnfun.de/rezepte/index.html


----------



## C.K. (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

Leider steht das Rezept dort nicht. Finde unter der Suche im www. nur den folgenden Link: http://www.prisma-online.de/express/sendung.html?cid=Dmax&stime=2007-01-20 19:15:00+01

Das Rezept heißt:  Kokos-Kürbis-Gnocchi


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

Vlt. mal `ne Mail über den Kontakt- Link mit einer Nachfrage schicken, vlt. helfen die ja.


----------



## Kxxxxx (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

Ich suche das Rezept für die Füllung von den Forellenfilets in der Tasse.


----------



## C.K. (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

@Koljak
Damit wären wir schon zu zweit!


----------



## StefanTS (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

BTW: Wir haben neulich den Salat nachgemacht, aus einer der letzten Sendungen. Mit Avocado-Stückchen, geröstetem Brot, Tomaten und natürlich Fisch. War super und sehr zu empfehlen! Dazu einen kalten Rosé und die neue Folge angeschaut. Herrlich! |bla:


----------



## Justhon (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*



StefanTS schrieb:


> BTW: Wir haben neulich den Salat nachgemacht, aus einer der letzten Sendungen. Mit Avocado-Stückchen, geröstetem Brot, Tomaten und natürlich Fisch. War super und sehr zu empfehlen! Dazu einen kalten Rosé und die neue Folge angeschaut. Herrlich! |bla:



Meinst du den Knusperkarpfen da? Der Salat aus der vorletzten Folge sah einfach nur köstlich aus!


----------



## StefanTS (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*



Justhon schrieb:


> Meinst du den Knusperkarpfen da? Der Salat aus der vorletzten Folge sah einfach nur köstlich aus!


 
Nee, ich mein 
*Topinki von Avocado mit Speck-Zander*

Wir haben's halt abgewandelt:
- vom Fisch-Fondue von Sylvester noch Seelachs und Scampi eingefroren gehabt
- Nicht viel Knoblauch (nur ein bisschen), weil Frau noch stillt
- Soße mit Saurer Sahne, weil lecker
- ansonsten nach Gefühl, weil Rezept nicht zur Hand

Aber trotzdem sehr lecker!

Ach ja, und auf meinem Teller noch Chilli-Fäden, weil die bei dem Koch ja überall draufkommen ;-)


----------



## Justhon (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*



StefanTS schrieb:


> Nee, ich mein
> *Topinki von Avocado mit Speck-Zander*
> 
> Wir haben's halt abgewandelt:
> ...




*sabber* Ich find alle Gerichte die der Typ da kocht sehen super aus, mhh...


----------



## profifischer (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

Hallo
In die Kaffetasse kamen die Filets. Dann hat er Toastbrotscheiben in Würfel geschnitten. Diese hat er dann mit Kräuter und Öl vermengt.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Kxxxxx (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> In die Kaffetasse kamen die Filets. Dann hat er Toastbrotscheiben in Würfel geschnitten. Diese hat er dann mit Kräuter und Öl vermengt.
> mfg Manuel


 
Das kann nicht alles gewesen sein. Es muß zumindest noch Ei rein, sonst hält die Füllung nicht zusammen.


----------



## C.K. (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

Ich habe die übrigens mal angeschrieben, leider noch keine Reaktion.


----------



## Justhon (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

Mir fällts gerade ein, dass wir die Sendung aufgenommen haben, ich kann mal schaun ob ich das Rezept rausschreiben kann.
Mal sehen, was der heute wieder kocht, nicht vergessen:
18.15-20.15 zwei mal Auf den Fisch gekommen, dann einmal Fish'n'Fun:vik:


----------



## marin (9. März 2008)

*AW: Fish 'n' Fun*

also hier werdet ihr alles finden.  viel spaß beim Kochen und ladet mich mal ein !!!

http://www.dmax.de/emea/fishnfun.htm


----------

